# IM AN IDIOT (also abit of help needed)



## johÎ·ski (21 Aug 2008)

Just tried my Regulator on an FE and it was leaking right where you fasten it, So i took it off and seen that this rubber (below) was split.
Nothing ever goes right for me :/ 

soooo i fired the FE without the reg on just to see what would happen. BAD IDEA!!     
It came flying out of my hand, hit my leg (bruised leg now) and finaly hit the wall!! 

So if your a "i wonder what would happen if i pressed this" kinda person, like me! DONT DO WHAT I JUST DONE!   

Ive no idea what im gonna do now, because it leaks without the rubber in it. Any suggestions


----------



## TDI-line (21 Aug 2008)

Lol. 

Looks like you will need a replacement CO2 'o' ring. 

Try one of the site sponsors or a good LFS.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

ouch is the wall ok? :? 

Regulators are there for reducing the pressure   i guess i should of told you that earlier


----------



## johÎ·ski (21 Aug 2008)

Lol, thank god it was a solid wall and not a plasterboard one!   

Does it have to actually be a *Co2* 'o' ring?


----------



## SunnyP (21 Aug 2008)

Sorry but LOL


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

No it can be any i think!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2008)

johÎ·ski said:
			
		

> Does it have to actually be a *Co2* 'o' ring?



anything pressurised you need proper kit! what ever it requires you must get the correct replacements IMO. an open FE which isn't correctly sealed is dangerous. youve already damaged your wall, you dont want to blow it out do you? just my thoughts on the subject   

mark


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Aug 2008)

If you had read other posts on the forum you would have know that would happen without the "funel" thing in the end 
At least maybe no one else will try it now


----------



## johÎ·ski (21 Aug 2008)

I cant find anything on the net for a co2 o ring  

Edit

http://www.onlineaquariumstore.com/acat ... ___x2.html

Found that, but ive no idea if it is the right one.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2008)

sounds like the right thing, you need to check if its for the FE connection. i think jbl  regs are for the smaller disposable bottles.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Aug 2008)

It's just an O-ring, I don't think there are special CO2-proof rubberised O-rings like that.  Use a normal one and coat it in a little bit of vaseline to help keep the CO2 from it if you want to be extra-safe.  You can also use plastic washers that will compress down and that's what I use on my reg.  They work fine.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Aug 2008)

Think this is about the right size, just measured the nozzle of the FE: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Replacement-Black ... 911.c0.m14


----------



## johÎ·ski (21 Aug 2008)

Oh well, if it is just a normal O ring i can probly pick a couple up tomorrow.

Thanks   

Leg is abit swolen now lol


----------



## teg1203 (21 Aug 2008)

Johnski, if you measure the diameter of the complete ring and the thickness of the ring "tube" I'll see what I can find in work. I'm in work now so if you post sizes I'll get back asap. 

Cheers - Tim.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2008)

why do they produce co2 tubing then? i think there such a thing as co2 corrosion where certain psi pressure can cause this. thats why tubing is labelled specificly  for co2 use.   

i might be...

mark


----------



## johÎ·ski (21 Aug 2008)

It looks around 20mm width and 4mm thick.

Its probly 19mm, Like the link LD posted tho. Hard to say because its not a perfect circle.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> why do they produce co2 tubing then? i think there such a thing as co2 corrosion where certain psi pressure can cause this. thats why tubing is labelled specificly  for co2 use.
> 
> i might be...
> 
> mark



any airline can substand the PSI, it is just that regualr airline leaks and it can go hard & crack.


----------



## Wolfenrook (21 Aug 2008)

For CO2 use nitrile rubber or nylon fibre O rings are usually advised.  CO2 WILL eat away at normal rubber over time, plus the low temperatures involved with pressurised gases wont help either.

Ade


----------



## teg1203 (21 Aug 2008)

I've got a few at 3/4" (19mm) but none approaching that thickness. 2 - 3mm is about the range. I can send a range of sizes to you but you could probably get them quicker than the postman can deliver. If you want them, PM your address and I'll post them in the morning.

Good luck and wear goggles next time.


----------



## johÎ·ski (21 Aug 2008)

I will have a look tomoz around a few places. If i cant find anything i will drop you a pm, if thats ok teg?

Thanks alot for the help


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> For CO2 use nitrile rubber or nylon fibre O rings are usually advised. CO2 WILL eat away at normal rubber over time, plus the low temperatures involved with pressurised gases wont help either.



thanks wolfenrook, thought i was dreaming all my info.


----------



## johÎ·ski (21 Aug 2008)

Part of me wants to fire it again   NO! NO! NO!


----------



## bugs (21 Aug 2008)

Reminds me of a stupid CO2 incident I had... 

I decided to ditch having CO2 for several reasons, including never being totally happy about having pressurised gas around. Anywaaaaay... having disconnected it all I decided to empty out the remnants from the disposable bottle I'd been using. Attached the reg and just left it open in the garden to slowly leak away... took about half an hour in total, after which I grabbed the bottle to detach the regulator etc...


----------



## johÎ·ski (22 Aug 2008)

Atleast im not the only idiot then bugs 

Managed to get some new O rings today, altho they are just normal ones. 

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## teg1203 (22 Aug 2008)

No worries - the bog-standard o rings are invariably nitrile so you should be home and clear for a while - whats next for you, changing light tubes under water.   I dropped a lighting unit in the water once and then picked it out. Don't remember much else for the next two hours but woke up a few feet away with a very sore elbow and a lump on me noggin'.   Perhaps we should start a stupid DIY accident thread!


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

> Perhaps we should start a stupid DIY accident thread!



I'm On it  8)


----------

